# Charity bike ride (completed)



## superbadger (20 Sep 2011)

Have just wrote a blog on my trip which is better than my previous post so the GF suggested i put it on. Hope you enjoy...My link.


----------



## Cycletrax (21 Sep 2011)

I really enjoyed reading your blog Superbadger, a few years ago i did my first solo trip, not as far as yours and much like you a few things went a little different to how I planned, the main one been that the camp site that i was suppose to stay at had shut down a few years earlier and the next one was 15 mile away and it was 9 pm !!Like you experienced someone helping you out, a bloke watering his front garden realized my predicament and let me camp in his garden, let me use his shower, made me some tea, and made me breakfast the next morning and that alone made my trip. Next year I hope to get into Norfolk from Hull, cycling around for 5 days or so, so your blog was a very interesting read. I agree with you that you can tour on a shoestring if you set your mind to it. Well done again.


----------



## superbadger (21 Sep 2011)

thanks mate; glad you enjoyed it. Yea you do meet some fab people on your trips... It's important to have a plan etc... but if you have prepared so you can adapt to a given situation then everything be ok.. Norfolk is fantastic and might i suggest taking the coast route because it is brill and the roads are safe and smooth. Good luck with that trip


----------



## Orange (21 Sep 2011)

Good read - it encouraged me to want to try something similar.


----------



## superbadger (21 Sep 2011)

Orange said:


> Good read - it encouraged me to want to try something similar.



Go for it ... Its fab and it don't need be solo like me. I just couldn't find any1 mad enough to join me.... Had a great time anyhow and can't wait for the next trip. Am still planning what to do but got some idea's


----------



## roadrash (21 Sep 2011)

brilliant,sounds like you had a ball,and well written too


----------



## fenfirsttimer (25 Sep 2011)

Really enjoyed reading your amusing report - well done. I admire your can do attitude!


----------



## superbadger (26 Sep 2011)

Thanks guys.... It was a laugh though,loved every min


----------



## coco279 (28 Sep 2011)

enjoyed that great read.

chris.


----------



## superbadger (29 Sep 2011)

coco279 said:


> enjoyed that great read.
> 
> chris.



Thanx chris


----------

